
Coronavirus UK: health passports 'possible in months' - loriverkutya
https://www.theguardian.com/politics/2020/may/03/coronavirus-health-passports-for-uk-possible-in-months
======
jobigoud
Isn't this essentially rewarding behaviors that spread the virus?

